# Cual es el consumo de un estereo en mute y en stand-by?



## juanma2468 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quisiera saber cual es el consumo de corriente de un estereo, un valor promedio o en cuanto ronda aproximadamente cuando se encuentra en mute y cuando se encuentra en stand-by, se que para cada estereo puede variar, pero requiero este datos para poder hacer un convertidor DC-DC. ...


----------



## capitanp (Feb 23, 2014)

Según datos recabados en este foro durante años  un estereo consume apagado unos 200-400mA


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2014)

[Humor electrónico/ON] ¿ Sabés lo que es un tester ?  [Humor electrónico/OFF]


----------



## elgriego (Feb 23, 2014)

Mas Humor,Quizas con esto se pueda medir.







Ahora hablando ,en serio,estimo que sin las luces de accesorios y en stby,no debe consmir mas de 30mA,jamas se me ocurrio medirlo,eso si recuerdo ,que en la prehistoria ,cuando empezo toda esta locura de las Fms en la Argentina,habia reformado un ,estereo ,con sintoñia digital por pll ,marca Bgh,sacandole la etapa de salida ,alimentandolo con una bateria de 9v eveready de las rojas ,y escuhando el audio ,con unos auriculares de alta impedancia ,conectados a la salida del pre,Ese era mi receptor portatil ,de alta estabilidad!!!tener en cuenta que estos estereos primitivos ,venian con un micro smd ,alimentado a traves de un 78l05,y con 9v funcionaba perfectamente la radio,y aguantaba un par de horas, tambien tener en cuenta que en esos tiempos los walkman o similares con sintoñia digital eran un lujo que pocos se podian permitir,Lo que hacia uno en esos tiempos para chequear sus transmisores de fm truchan,con antenas paraguita.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 23, 2014)

*150mA* y en mute *800mA* recordad que el *mute* solo enmudece al integrado no al equipo


----------



## elgriego (Feb 25, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> *150mA* y en mute *800mA* recordad que el *mute* solo enmudece al integrado no al equipo


Tanto!!! No sabia ,siempre se apreende algo,Gracias colega ,y vecino de la zona.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 25, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Tanto!!! No sabia ,siempre se apreende algo,Gracias colega ,y vecino de la zona.



no lo digo por nada, pero tenia un estéreo a mano y la batería debajo del banco de mi taller y fui a medir y lo encendí,lo apague con el Amperimetro y marco eso valor 150mA y luego leí y decía eso del mute deje la radio encendida y apreté el MUTE y me marcaba ese valor, no se si era a lo que se refería... también cada led del display come una barbaridad


----------

